

Ask HN: Rate my startup - www.plupper.com - plupper
http://www.plupper.com

======
jolan
Kind of neat, but I could create my own version quickly with open source
(<http://code.stanziq.com/speeqe/>).

------
petrchech
I love Jabber.

